
Draftly: A Beautiful Dribbble Client for Apple TV - bgilham
http://getdraftly.com
======
bgilham
Good morning everyone!

I wanted to drop by and announce that Draftly, my brand-new Dribbble client
for Apple TV, has officially been released.

I love Dribbble. I may not be much of a designer – more a “design-minded
engineer” – but hardly a day goes by where I can’t be found browsing the
latest and greatest from designers all over the world. It’s a constant source
of inspiration for me.

My goal was to create a Dribbble client that feels at home on Apple TV.
Draftly omits unnecessary features and cluttered interfaces to keep the focus
where it should be: browsing the best Dribbble has to offer, right from your
couch. Here’s some of the highlights:

\- Large, beautiful images and animated GIF support \- Sections dedicated to
Popular, Recent, Animated, and Debut Shots \- Top Shelf support: browse
Popular Shots right from the home screen \- Full-screen mode, for when you
need to see every detail \- Detail views, showing off the Shot description,
likes, tags, and more \- Team & user profile views

It’s a solid v1, but I’m far from done. I have a ton of features in mind for
future updates. But I’m super proud of this first release and I’d love to know
what you all think. The best part? Draftly is completely free.

Thanks!

------
brudgers
Curious as to what challenges were involved in the development... and if it
meets the guidelines, this could be a "Show HN".

Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

